# أرقام تليفون السما



## stmarygirl (4 فبراير 2008)

اتصل بيوحنا 14 عندما تكون فى مشكلة وضيق 

اتصل بمزمور 27 عندما يخذلك الناس 

اتصل بيوحنا 15 اذا اردت ان تكون مثمرا 

اتصل بمزمور51 عندما تخطىء 

اتصل بمتى 6 : 19- 34 عندما تكون قلقا

اتصل بمزمور 91 عندما تكون فى خطر 

اتصل بمزمور 139 عندما يبدو الله بعيدا عنك 

اتصل بعبرانيين 11 عندما يحتاج ايمانك للغربلة 

اتصل بمزمور 23 اذا شعرت بانك وحيد خائف 

اتصل ب 1 كورنثوس 13 عندما تتسرب اليك المرارة وتصبح ناقدا للغير 

اتصل ب 2 كورنثوس 5 : 15- 19 اذا اردت ان تفهم المسيحية 

اتصل برومية 8: 31 عندما تشعر بالفشل وعدم قبول الاخرين لك 

اتصل بمزمور 90 اذا كان العالم يبدو لك اكبر من الله 

اتصل بمزمور 121 اذا تركت موطنك من اجل العمل او الترحال 

اتصل بمزمور 67 عندما تصبح صلاتك انانية ومحدودة 

اتصل ياشعياء 55 اذا اردت اختراع فرصة جديدة 

اتصل بيشوع 1 لو اردت شجاعة لمواجهة مهمة ما 

اتصل برومية 12 لكى كيف تتعامل / تتعايش مع الاخرين 

اتصل بمرقص 10 عندما تفكر فى الاستثمارات والفوائد والارباح 

اتصل بمزمور 37 عندما تفقد كل اموالك 

اتصل ب 1 كورنثوس 13 عندما تفقد الثقة فيما حولك 

اتصل بمزمور 126 اذا كنت محبطا بسبب عملك 

اتصل بمزمور 19 اذا بدا لك العالم صغير وانك كبير 

اتصل بمزمور 121: 3  للامان


----------



## Meriamty (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أرقام تليفون السما*



موضوع راائع جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## فادية (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أرقام تليفون السما*

موضوع جميل جدا 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## jyjy (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أرقام تليفون السما*

:Love_Letter_Send:





stmarygirl قال:


> اتصل بيوحنا 14 عندما تكون فى مشكلة وضيق
> 
> اتصل بمزمور 27 عندما يخذلك الناس
> 
> ...


----------



## jyjy (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أرقام تليفون السما*

موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يعوضك


----------



## stmarygirl (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أرقام تليفون السما*

ميرسىىىىىىىى لردودكم ومروركم


----------



## استفانوس (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أرقام تليفون السما*

سلام ونعمة
اختي العزيزة
احب في البداية ان ارحب بيك 
واتمنى ان يكون هذا المنتدى سبب بركة لحياتك
وان يعطيك السيد الرب انتعاش به من خلال تواجدك فيه
واسأل الرب ان يبارك حياتك
ناتي من اجل موضوعك 
فهو عزيزتي مكرر ولقد قامت الآخت المشرفة فراشة مسيحية
بتنزله في المنتدى
ومن قوانين المنتدى عدم تكرار المواضيع
اتصل بـــ .....!!!

ارجو ان تكوني متفهمة للامر
ربنا يباركك في المسيح يسوع

يغلق


----------

